# Office V x - Printer icon not working



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

The contents of my reply have been removed in protest to an offencive comment previously made by JODY. 

I QUOTE JODY'S COMMENT POSTED IN THIS THREAD:
"US Soldiers are defending American anti-war protestors rights to be complete idiots."

This same comment has just been changed to the following, aparently after I reported the offence to the Webmaster which was firstly ignoring my concerns:
"I support all US Soldiers and thank them for defending our freedoms as Americans."



For details see next reply


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello Jorge:

Have you tried updating OS X? You can obtain the updates here

How about updating the printer driver?

Here is Microsoft's Knowledge Base article on troubleshooting printing issues with Office X.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I always thought this site to be specialized on computing issues, and concerned with Spam, abusive language, respect for others, etc.
In my opinion and of many other people I showed this (offensive) paragraph to, calling ?IDIOTS? to millions of people in the hole word that don't agree with war, is an outrage. 

I QUOTE JODY'S COMMENT POSTED IN THIS THREAD:
"US Soldiers are defending American anti-war protestors rights to be complete idiots."

This same comment has just been changed to the following, aparently after I reported the offence to the Webmaster:
"I support all US Soldiers and thank them for defending our freedoms as Americans."

But it is interesting that the Webmaster reply to my complaint was:
Quote - "I wanted to respond to your concerns, that is someone's opinion, put into their signature line. It in no way reflects the opinions of the owners of the site. You have the same opportunity to place a signature line as well.

Hopefully this clarifies the situation."


The webmaster's reply was totaly ignoring the rules of this discussion group:
Category III Offenses
Intentional Offenses 

Quote: "Irrelevant and/or Inflammatory Postings - While we certainly don't discourage productive and useful debate relating to the particular topic at issue, posts that are made for the purpose of arguing or debating, in a nonproductive or inflammatory manner, an irrelevant or ancillary issue with either the topic starter or another poster are not permitted. "

Also the penalty for this is a complete dismissal.


Taking the opportunity of being in a discussion group, and use it to do propaganda on American war, is, or SHOULD BE concerning the owners of this site. 


I, for that matter wont be using this discussion group again and I'll certainly be informing other people of this occurrence.


Yours sincerely

Jorge Martins


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Jorge:

What is the make/model of your printer? Is it the only printer you have installed on the PB?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I removed the contents of my reply in protest.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Jorge:

Just checking, but you do have the Epson set as your default printer in Print Center, right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I removed the contents of my reply in protest.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Try this:

Go to your APPLICATIONS folder / UTILITIES and move Print Center to the dock. It's a good idea to have it there for easy reference. Then open "Print Center". Go to the JOBS menu, and pull down to START JOBS.

My next idea is to re-install (or ?? delete and re-install) your printer software. Make sure you have the latest printer driver: NOTE: I could not find "C41", just C 40 and C 42 at Epson.com. You may have to contact Epson to find the latest download.

Hope this helps!


----------

